# Screen Casting Directv app



## thebigeazy

I would like to screen cast the Directv app to my TV. I only have two mini genie's, but would like to cast my Directv tablet to one of my other TV sets using a Chromecast dongle.

I can cast apps like YouTube with HD quality, but not the DirecTv app. Any suggestions.


----------



## trh

What device are you using that has the DIRECTV App installed on?


----------



## litzdog911

The DirecTV app does not support casting via Chromecast or Apple Airplay.


----------



## nuspieds

What I do is that I have an Amazon FireTV and Stick and there are apps I have installed that act as AirPlay receivers.

Then, I use iOS screen-mirroring to cast my iPhone to my TV.


----------



## trh

I was going to suggest the same thing depending on device(s) the TS may have. I can cast/mirror my tablet or phone to my Smart TV, Fire TV or Roku. Then I can start the DIRECTV App. Some of the apps don't display the full resolution as the DIRECTV app does though. 

And Litzdog911 is correct: the DIRECTV App itself won't support casting to another device.


----------



## thebigeazy

Here is a simple way to get the DIRECTV Android app to screen-cast using the Chromecast app on a tablet.

First, click on the HOME icon on the desktop, it's the one that looks like Home Plate. After it finishes loading, on the bottom of the page are four small icons. Click the one on the extreme right, looks like a sad face. After it loads, go down the list on the left to Additional. Click on Mirror Device. It brings up the CAST TO, then click on that and you're off and running. You can close the HOME app. As long as there is a small TV icon on the upper left side at the top, screen casting is still running. Click on that icon to close it.


----------

